# Classic 7.2 - new bug(s)?



## GrahamP (Feb 13, 2018)

Operating System: Win 7 x64
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.2

(1) When I export an image, I set the colour label to red for ease of identification.

I did the following, after having used Lightroom for a few hours.  Develop an image, export and set colour label to red using the toolbar.  Create virtual copy, it is already red, develop further and export: all as it should be.  Create second virtual copy from the first virtual copy, also already red.  Develop but decide not to export this one, so click the red button on toolbar to remove the red colour from the second virtual copy.  But it removes the red from the master image, not virtual copy 2, which stubbornly remains red.  Try unstacking, but it makes no difference: virtual copy 2 insists on remaining red and the button press affects the master image, not the virtual copy which has the focus.  Close down Lightroom and restart: then it is possible to change the label colour as one would expect.

It seems to me that there is still a "quit and relaunch" bug.

I may try to reproduce this after I have again used Lightroom for some time, but in the meantime wonder whether anyone else has noticed this?

(2) Lightroom selects wrong images to export.  I had 2 images already keyworded as required.  I selected a third and chose Sync Metadata.  I then clicked on the third image so that only it was selected.  Next I tried to export the third image, but instead Lightroom tried to export the two previously selected (but no longer selected) images, not the third image.  I then selected an entirely separate image, went back to the image I wanted to export, and this time the correct one exported.  Very puzzling.


----------



## prbimages (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm seeing some similar problems.

For example, I created a virtual copy. I made a few adjustments to it, then decided to delete the copy. But when I hit the "Delete" button, I got the dialog box asking if I wanted to remove the original from disk, or just from the catalog. So, it was trying to remove the original image, not the virtual copy. Deselecting and selecting again didn't help.

Another example: I edited one image, then moved on to another. I hit the "5" key to set the rating to 5 Stars on the second image, but the rating on the first image was changed instead.

In both cases, there didn't seem to be any way to get the focus onto the correct image.

I managed to circumvent both problems by right-clicking on the image I wanted and choosing an action from the pop-up menu.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 16, 2018)

Not been able to reproduce the problem yet.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 16, 2018)

Quote

"For example, I created a virtual copy. I made a few adjustments to it, then decided to delete the copy. But when I hit the "Delete" button, I got the dialog box asking if I wanted to remove the original from disk, or just from the catalog. So, it was trying to remove the original image, not the virtual copy. Deselecting and selecting again didn't help."

Make sure you are selecting the virtual copy and not the original image. See the attached screen capture, the virtual copy is the one with the bottom left edge turned up.


----------



## GrahamP (Feb 16, 2018)

Jim

Both reports are from Windows users. Have you tried on your Windows system?  Maybe it is not a Mac issue.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes, it was on my Windows system that I tried to reproduce the issue. I've tried several times today, but no problems as yet.


----------



## prbimages (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for testing this, Jim. After closing Lightroom and re-starting my computer, I cannot reproduce the problem today. (That seems to match GrahamP's experience, too.)

Denis: Yes, I am sure I was using (or trying to use!) the correct copy. And in my second example, there was no virtual copy involved, anyway.

The problem seems to be that Lightroom is somehow losing track of which image has focus.


----------



## stevepane (Feb 17, 2018)

Did not check the bug mentioned above but experience others with 7.2
Importing and creating preview is faster. BUT....
Marking pictures for collections: It sometimes takes minutes until they show up in the collection. Same thing with marking for deletion. It's so slow that you think it is not working.
Memory is very high as well.
No improvements for me. In total still Performance issues - just moving them around between several functions.
Frustrating.....

Stefan


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 17, 2018)

stevepane said:


> Marking pictures for collections: It sometimes takes minutes until they show up in the collection.


Do you mean adding images to a collection on import? That is indeed done all the way at the end, after all the images have been imported. I asked Adobe to add each image as soon as it's imported, but my request has been ignored so far.


----------



## stevepane (Feb 17, 2018)

No, all done after import. Just simply adding pictures to a collection by that spray can symbol.
Was very simple and easy before.
Even right click doesn't lead to the context menu immediately. Takes forever.
Very strange.
It all starts "normal" but after about 10-15 minues all is extremely slow.....


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 17, 2018)

I see. I never use the spray can. Sounds like there still is a problem of Lightroom becoming slower over time. I don't see that on my Mac, so maybe it's a Windows specific problem.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Feb 17, 2018)

Another problem I experience on 2 computers running Windows 7 but not on a computer running Windows 10 :
When creating a collection from a map pin, the collection is  created but with 0 image in it.

Someone already reported it in the Adobe feedback forum and I've added a comment to his post, but unfortunately it was first posted as a "Question", not as a "Problem".
Victoria, could you have it changed to a "Problem" or sould I submit a new post with a "Problem" status ?


----------

